# S-Video output on Dell Latitude D600



## Ocker (May 18, 2008)

Despite reading pages of online 'help' I still can't get video output from the s-video port to display on TV. I have installed graphic driver ATI mobility 9000 (Omega 2.6.7a) and tried to force detection of the TV, but even that doesn't even raise a flicker. 

Anybody else had this problem and successfully overcome it?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Do you have the TV switched to the correct AV channel for its S-Video input?


----------



## Ocker (May 18, 2008)

Thanks - problem (almost) resolved. Bought a new s-video to 3 RCA lead (from Ebay) specially marketed as "For Dell Laptops". The video now plays fine through the TV, but the audio doesn't! Don't know what is so special about this particular cable that it is specially for Dell, but at least it works. Have rigged up the audio to run through the TV by using the headphone out socket (mini jack) on the laptop to RCA.

If anyone has any thoughts as to why the audio is not being sent out of the s-video port, I'd be interested.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

S-Video only transfers video. That's why you still need to connect the audio cables similar to other AV components like DVD players.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

right. You have to use a 3.5mm to dual (L/R) RCA cable.


----------



## Ocker (May 18, 2008)

Thanks guys - strange that the s-video cable comes with 3 rca outputs (colour coded yellow, red and black) which would normally suggest that a video and 2 channel stereo is being output. But now I know.... Thanks again.


----------

